# Last Supper



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

I love all the work I did in cross stitch, and most of them were offered to friends, family, ...!
But what took me longer to today was this! I do not think I need to explain what it is?? Do I?
I think it's one of my best work! I am proud for having completed!
This one is im my dining room!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

oh......I LOVE it!!!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Exquisite workmanship and a lovely inspirational piece.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing. It's been quite a few years since I cross stitched. I'm thinking I should have a go at it again


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

It is beautiful. I love it. Your work is outstanding.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Be proud, be very proud!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

That is outstanding!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful and professional work.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful and you picked the perfect spot for it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. You have every right to be proud!


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

It is breath taking love it and your work is beautiful God bless you and thank you for sharing it hugs


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Whoaaaaa..whoaa aaaaaaaa...whoaaaa!!!!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Stunning!
Stunning!
Stunning!


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow!!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice cross stitching work!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

amazing


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am speechless!! Absolutely gorgeous!!
Be Proud.... You have a gift. 
&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my, that is absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

So gorgeous. You really need to keep this for you to enjoy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! I did a "Last Supper" also and gave it to my mother-in-law. It is hanging in their kitchen above the refrigerator. My only stipulation was when they both died then it comes back to my husband. While I did the cross stitch he made the frame and he makes lovely frames. I did post a picture of it a couple of years ago so it is still on here somewhere!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your Last Supper Project is stunning!!!
I would love to attempt it!
Do you remember where you bought the pattern from?


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Wow! That is beyond beautiful! All those colors and stitches! Amazing! That is an heirloom for sure! Congratulations on job very well done!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Well done, beautiful work.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome, in every sense of the word.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I love the beautifully detailed faces.It is a work of art and a joy to behold.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Ooh, that is gorgeous. Yes indeed, I would be very proud of that.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Ooh, that is gorgeous. Yes indeed, I would be very proud of that.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It is not an easy craft for me and have decided to stay with the knitting. You do fantastic work.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome great work.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow , the hours that must have taken, so many. It is beautiful. A priceless heirloom for sure.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Your X stitch of the "Last Supper" is lovely.
I used to do a lot of X stitch but gave all of my patterns away when I "downsized"Now I would like to get back at X stitching but there are few patterns and books to be found. I have lots and lots of DMC floss on hand and even
a bit of Aida cloth but no patterns.


----------



## Reete (Oct 30, 2012)

I found this pattern in amongst my stash of cross stitch and have all the colours and material ready to start, just need to get the pattern enlarged. Cross stitch is my go to.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

You did absolutely lovely work! As to having to explain it, you shouldn't have to -- every Christian should know, as should every Jew. Also, others who are educated or well-read should know, too.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What a lot of time and effort this must have taken! But it is absolutely worth it - just beautiful!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

You have created a family heirloom!


----------



## silverilocks (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

cerdeirocas said:


> I love all the work I did in cross stitch, and most of them were offered to friends, family, ...!
> But what took me longer to today was this! I do not think I need to explain what it is?? Do I?
> I think it's one of my best work! I am proud for having completed!
> This one is im my dining room!!


Your work is stunning! Was this a kit? Is it still available? Would love to make it please! Thank you very much!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful. I also x-stitched the last supper many years ago. It was the big project I ever did. Did it for my husband and he dearly loves it. Ours also in dining room. N


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful , a work of art!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome, how large is it?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is beautiful. terrific job


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

cerdeirocas said:


> I love all the work I did in cross stitch, and most of them were offered to friends, family, ...!
> But what took me longer to today was this! I do not think I need to explain what it is?? Do I?
> I think it's one of my best work! I am proud for having completed!
> This one is im my dining room!!


Oh my!! Your picture is beautiful! Lovely workmanship. I just had to take a minute to look at it. The vibrant color is breathtaking. A perfect picture for your dining room. :thumbup:


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Amazing! The hours that went into this....wow!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful job,wel done.


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

You are trully blessed enjoy its beautiful work your dinner guests will be delighted


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful. Where did you buy the pattern from?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

This is beautiful. I have the Last Supper that I did in embroidry many years ago and never framed it.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

This is beautiful. I have the Last Supper that I did in embroidery many years ago and never framed it.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Would love to know the source of the pattern!
It is stunning!
I checked online and they have a stamped version but I would love to do the counted cross stitch.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

mairmie said:


> Your X stitch of the "Last Supper" is lovely.
> I used to do a lot of X stitch but gave all of my patterns away when I "downsized"Now I would like to get back at X stitching but there are few patterns and books to be found. I have lots and lots of DMC floss on hand and even
> a bit of Aida cloth but no patterns.


You can still use the stuff you already have, there are a number of free graphics on the net, it is just a matter of searching!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

rose haft said:


> Awesome, how large is it?


With the frame is about 57 cm width and 90 in length


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

krankymax said:


> Beautiful. Where did you buy the pattern from?


When I started, was taken from a magazine cross stitch Portuguese, only it had a little problem, only had the color key for Anchor and I usually work with DMC, I had to replace many colors more or less "by eye", 
But I know the original is from DIMENSIONS The Prince of Peace


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow--that's an amazing piece


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

You should be very proud, this is amazing.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I have always wanted to do this cross stitch. your work is very impressive. maybe I will some day. you inspire me.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I found the pattern.
http://www.cross-stitchpatterns.com/2013/06/the-prince-of-peace-cross-stitch-pattern.html#.U6d_mXlOWcw


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW Amazing work. Glad you kept this for you.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh me oh my what a beautiful rendition of the "Last Supper". You should enter it in a craft show, I'm sure it would win.


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Very beautiful, I have worked one design of Last Supper, different from yours and I am proud of my work and it is displayed in my dining room


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, great job. I cross stitched the Last Supper in the '90's. It took me 3 years. It's in my daughter's dining room. Will take a pic of it and post it the next time I'm at her house.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

I want to leave here my thanks to so many compliments! is a truly rewarding! Thank you!!!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

You should be very proud


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Reete said:


> I found this pattern in amongst my stash of cross stitch and have all the colours and material ready to start, just need to get the pattern enlarged. Cross stitch is my go to.


Where would I be able to find the pattern? Would love to be able to make this beautiful last supper


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

You should be proud! That is incredible work!!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

asty said:


> Where would I be able to find the pattern? Would love to be able to make this beautiful last supper


krankymax

Joined: Mar 5, 12

Messages: 1638

Feedback: 2/100.0%

Location: In hiding.

I found the pattern.
http://www.cross-stitchpatterns.com/2013/06/the-prince-of-peace-cross-stitch-pattern.html...

krankymax

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue


----------

